# Options for PCV crankcase vent re-routing



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

I'm cleaning up my bay, and want to reconfigure the PCV assembly. I'm using a mk4 AEG intake manifold, OBD1 ABA 2.0, AEG valve cover. All in an early '94 mk3 jetta.
Here are some options I thought of:
Option #1.
Use the mk4 breather assembly, then vent the crankcase into the valve cover. I've searched around and it appears that you can just block off the crank vent if you vent the valve cover, but are there any downsides? More info on the breather here: http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...ather








Option #2. This is the stock mk3 plumbing and valve for reference. I certainly could use this, but would prefer something cleaner.








Option #3.
This uses the Billet Specialties aluminum PCV valve. More info here: http://www.billetspecialties.c...1.pdf
I really like this option because the entire bay will be AN hoses, and I can easily weld AN bosses onto the aluminum housing and keep everything clean and nice.








Option #4
Similar to option 3, but the plumbing is a bit different.








I can cut/weld/machine/fabricate anything I need to make this work, I just need to know if the plumbing will work, and if anyone has any experience with the Billet Specialties valve. 
I would rather not run a catchcan, because it's just more plumbing and another thing to hide.


----------



## indianred2.0 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Options for PCV crankcase vent re-routing (Afazz)*

I just did this with mine a couple of weeks back. OBD1 ABA, AEG valve cover and breather, AZG intake manifold.
All the piping is stock ABA except for a 3in piece of 3/4 heater hose and a 3/4x3/4x3/4 T connector.










_Modified by indianred2.0 at 10:54 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Options for PCV crankcase vent re-routing (Afazz)*

What exactly are you doing? Are you putting the engine cover on it? Do you want all of this hidden, or out in the open?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Options for PCV crankcase vent re-routing (Unit01)*

Yeah I'm using the engine cover. The PCV system will all be hidden except for the hose that goes into the intake and the hose that goes down to the block, and I would like both to be braided with AN fittings. That makes the billet PCV attractive because I can just weld fittings onto it, plus it's a bit more compact than the stock mk3 PCV valve.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ant, do option 1, but block off the block vent with that BFI piece I told you about. For what you want to do, just connect the PCV into the intake. The rest will be hidden.


----------



## onegreatstarfish (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Options for PCV crankcase vent re-routing (Afazz)*

hey man, 
i found an earlier post of your's about a guy who rebuilds floor jacks in the portland area. do you remember the name of the shop, i can't find it in the yellow pages.
thanks


----------

